# Review sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam



## Vũ Thu Hằng (13/6/18)

*Sữa rửa mặt cho da nhạy cảm Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam là sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu Mamonde Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng.*

*Giới thiệu sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam*
Sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam được sản xuất tại Hàn Quốc đến từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên nổi tiếng Mamonde trực thuộc tập đoàn Amore Pacific. Sữa rửa mặt hoa sen được thiết kế dành cho mọi loại da và được đánh giá là sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ với công thức pH chuẩn.



​
*Công dụng của sữa rửa mặt:*
+ Chiết xuất từ hoa cho đến rễ sen giúp làm sáng da, tăng cường chất dinh dưỡng và độ ẩm cho da.
  + Thanh lọc và làm sạch da từ sâu bên trong
  + Rửa sạch bụi bẩn, làm sạch sâu các lỗ chân lông
  + Giải quyết 99,2% các vấn đề về da, giúp phục hồi, tái tạo làn da từ bên trong.

Sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam có bao bì bằng tuýp nhựa dẻo dễ dàng điều chỉnh lượng sản phẩm khi sử dụng rất tiện lợi, bao bì biểu tượng hoa sen thanh tao vừa nhẹ nhàng, sự kết hợp hài hòa tông màu xanh và trắng đem lại vẻ đẹp sang chảnh dễ nhận thấy của các thương hiệu Hàn.

*Thành phần sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam*
Purified Water, Sorbitol, Myristic Acid, Lauryl Hydroxysultaine, Kaolin, Potassium Hydroxide, Sodium Diatomeae, Lauric Acid, Nelumbo, Nucifera Germ Extract, Gelidium Cartilagineum Extract, Nelumbium Speciosum Flower Extract, Nelumbo Nucifera Root Powdẻ, Lauret-6 Carboxylic Acid, Butylene Glycol, Stearic Acid, Silica, Caprylyl Glycol, Titanium Dioxide, Palmitic Acid, Polyquaternium-7, PED-45M, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Sodium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Sodium Benzoate, Flavor

*Review sữa rửa mặt Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam*
Mùi hương luôn là một bí quyết của những nhà sản xuất khi đem đến cho mỗi loại sữa rửa mặt một cảm giác mới mẻ mà không có một loại sữa rửa mặt nào hoàn toàn giống với loại sữa rửa mặt nào cả. Rất có thể bạn sẽ bị quyến rũ bởi mùi hương thơm hoa sen ngọt nhẹ nhàng, thanh tao nhưng đầy nữ tính của sản phẩm này đấy!

Với một món đồ skincare cơ bản dùng để làm sạch như dòng sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ cho da dầu Mamonde Lotus Micro Cleansing Foam này, mùi hương cũng không gây nên các vấn đề kích ứng da bởi thời gian tiếp xúc với da có khi chỉ chưa đến một phút.

Sau khi lấy một lượng nhỏ sữa rửa mặt trên tay và tạo bọt như thường lệ, sữa rửa mặt này sẽ ra một lượng bọt màu trắng ngà và đặc biệt là rất rất mịn, dù lượng bọt tạo được khá ít nhưng bù lại bọt mịn dễ dàng mát xa trên da mặt, không bị chảy bọt xuống cằm, rất thích hợp cho việc làm sạch da nhẹ nhàng bằng tay hoặc dùng máy rửa mặt.

Sau khi rửa mặt da mặt được làm sạch sâu nhưng không để lại cảm giác khô căng khó chịu, ngược lại cảm giác da mềm mịn hơn, da mướt và dịu nhẹ vừa phải không quá ẩm gây nhờn da rất phù hợp với cả làn da dầu, da hỗn hợp và cả làn da khô cũng có thể hài lòng khi dùng sản phẩm này.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

